# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > LIX 3D Printing Pen >  KS Update 10

## LambdaFF

Latest project update by the LIX Team :

We are proud to announce our official Engineer Partner SIRRIS.

Sirris is the collective centre of the technological industry. They help companies in the implementation of technological innovations, enabling them to strengthen their competitive position over the long-term. their experts visit companies on site, offer them technological advice, launch innovation paths, and provide guidance until they reach the implementation phase. Sirris puts unique high-tech infrastructure at our disposal.*

*Some key figures about Sirris:*

carry out more than 4,000 industrial interventions per year in more than 1,800 different companies of whom 80% are SMEs*
has more than 120 technology experts spread over 6 locations in the 3 regions*
realises a turnover of 20 million euros*
involves businesses in more than 100 European projects.*
has more than 2,400 member companies.*
(info from: www.sirris.be)

*Here are some photos shooted at Sirris on our last appointement with them:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/14o9kl05l...oW70ycu-YaGpua

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mid June

Step 1/ Preliminary development of the existing prototype*

Simulations & Thermal tests which will allow defining the functionality and detailed specifications of our product. All necessary tests will be done at Sirris and will be based on actual configuration of Lix Pen. Some extreme thermal tests will also be applied. Provided thermal map will define the limitations which have to be respected in the future development. Necessary development will be included in this step. 
The mains steps at this stage are:

Mechanical aspect – Strategy of organization inside system (electronic manipulation, assembly/disassembly, cleaning, unclogging etc. )*
Modeling of the internal skeleton*
Thermal aspect (extrusion, insolent, dispertion etc)
PCB creation*
Feeding mechanism
Mid *August

Step 2/ New prototypes *

We will produce 2 new prototypes based on new specs from the thermal, electronic and mechanical studies from “step 1”. Based on the technical solutions and on optimizations from the preliminary development these prototypes will be characterized under realistic conditions of use.

Mechanical aspect*
- housing: electronic, feeding mechanical part, insolent etc. 
- internal skeleton which will grab the whole system 
- creation of the “dummy” prototype 
- validation (including future assembly and cleaning)
Thermal aspect 
- creation of the new extrusion heads 
- application of the solution from step 1 (extruder, isolation, cooling, ect.) 
- assembly the whole system on the internal skeleton 
- PCB integration
PCB
- Working out electronic part, final improvements 
- Realization of the PCB for new prototypes
Feeding part 
- Design optimization and integration 
- Assembling all parts together
Assembling prototypes and test them
Verification and validation (new tests will be done and then new result will be compared with the another one from step1)
October*

Step 3/ Beta Production & Certification *

Based on the result from step 2, different types of development will be improved and finalized which will give a fully stable output. All 20 prototypes will be assembled at Sirris and tested. 

20 Official Beta Lix Pens will be produced and distributed
Starting the certifications procedures
Packaging design*
Preparing our product for the manufacturing companies 
December - January

Step 4/ Data package + Mass production*

Elaboration of the final technical file based on step 3 and feedbacks from beta users. 

Building final modified prototype*
Building all necessary files for the manufacturing of the whole unit*
Build of material*
Integration protocol and monitoring 
Starting the mass production*


This timeline concerns almost only development part of Lix Pen. We will do all other necessary work in parallel way. Right now Sergey (our new hired engineer) is working on the extrusion part it is one of the important point of the whole development. 

Thank you 
LIX TEAM.

----------

